# #17 - CLOSED LEARN-BASIC CROCHET with prismaticr



## Designer1234

*WELCOME TO 'LEARN BASIC CROCHET* with prismaticr

Welcome to our l7th workshop- Designer1234 here

*PLEASE READ THE FOLLOWING WORKSHOP INFORMATION*

*ALWAYS start reading at the beginning of this workshop, even if you join in late*.

This is important as sometimes corrections are made there and additions to the information. If you are starting the class, make sure you check from page 1.
--------------------
First of all - These workshops are NOT KALS where members join in together to solve problems and make suggestions to each other.

These are Workshops, taught by a teacher - or if it is a pattern, the teacher is here to help in situations where a pattern is difficult to follow. Others are the teacher's own designs and methods.
-------------
*IMPORTANT WORKSHOP INFORMATION*

#1-*once you have posted on this topic- it means you have automatically joined in the workshop*
There is no signup and no cost. If you have posted, all future posts to this workshop will be mailed to you automatically unless you change your setting at the top of this page to 'unwatch' - There is also a 'watched topics' setting at the top of this page where all your watched topics will be shown.

#2 PLEASE NOTE: As the teacher has spent a lot of time preparing this workshop and in many cases is teaching her specific way of doing the project -*please don't post links 
unless they are approved by the teacher*. _Often there is much info out there and if you want to use other methods, or techniques please wait until the workshop is finished_ -this includes using U tube - if you wish to discuss other methods, please pm the teacher before you post about different 
techniques or ways of doing things..

*If you feel that it might be helpful - don't post it - but instead pm your teacher and she will post it if she thinks it is helpful*.

#3- *As a matter of courtesy- please let the teacher answer questions about 
the workshop* - each teacher will do their best to drop by the workshop at least once a day, _we have found that questions answered by students incorrectly or in some cases not the method used by the teacher,can cause confusion_.

#4-If you have any problems with downloads etc. please go to the main section- see link below - and read our TECH HELP topic - However, if you are having difficulties which are not solved there,please post on the workshop and our tech Manager will answer you or pm you privately.

#5 If you wish to go to another workshop or topic in the workshop section, from these pages - go to the top or bottom of the workshop pages and you will see

KNITTING AND CROCHET PATTERNS WITH DESIGNER1234 (on the same line as the page number) - click on either of them and you will arrive at the link below- *ONLY GIVE OUT THE FOLLOWING LINK, NOT THE ACTUAL WORKSHOP LINK* -

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

*Never give out the actual workshop link*. the above link is the *only one that is given to workshop students and all other KP members*. .- use the main page link above in ALL cases.

#6 -One of us (Managers)will be trimming the workshops at least once a weekor less - of posts that are not questions and answers about the project being taught, or repeat questions

All our workshops will remain permanently in this section even after they are closed, and we want to keep only pertinent information._ You are welcome to post comments etc. however, we will just delete themonce the teacher has seen them _. We do, however, ask that you use a bit of restraint as it keeps both of us very busy trimming all the workshops.
.
Thankyou - designer1234 and prismaticr (Section Mgrs.)

*I now take a great deal of pleasure in introducing prismaticr* (who, by the way, is our other workshop manager) - your teacher of this workshop!

WELCOME TO YOU ALL! designer1234- section Manager.


----------



## prismaticr

Hi all and welcome to the Basic Crochet workshop. Here you will learn the 2 basic stitches that make up ALL other crochet stitches out there.

Yes you read that right, there are ONLY 2 stitches that you MUST know in order to crochet. EVERYTHING else is some combination or another of these 2 stitches..

They are:
Chain (ch)
Single Crochet (sc)

[Note: all my instruction will be referencing US Hook sizes and US stitches. However I will post a conversion chart for those outside the USA as stitches and hook sizes are a bit different. If you need additional help with pattern conversions please PM me and I will see what I can do.]

For any of you who have taken the Stashbuster bag workshop, you may find some of this redundant.. but I dont mess with what works. The references I am giving are what I use in my face to face teaching as reinforcement or back up for the student to read/view when I can not be sitting right next to them.


----------



## Designer1234

*-HI EVERYONE! we have 53 people signed up which is great*.

Shirley (designer1234)


----------



## prismaticr

AND HERE WE GO........

* How to hold a crochet hook*

1. The first and recommended grip is like a knife.
2. The second hold is like a pencil.

*How to Crochet The Chain Stitch *

http://newstitchaday.com/crochet-101-how-to-make-a-slip-knot-for-beginners/

The video and the below pdf shows 2 different ways to mount your yarn you can use either the
slip knot method or the twist method. I am NOT a fan of knots as they leave bumps that can be
rough no matter how soft the yarn is. I prefer the twist on method.
It is important to note that with either method, you must pinch the yarn at the knot or twist to
hold it firmly in place when creating your first stitch. Do not allow the yarn to control you, YOU
control it.

*FOUNDATION CHAIN*
The foundation chain is the base for making all the crochet stitches you'll be learning how to do. It
is simply a series of loops (called chain stitches) that are linked together. It's in these chain stitches
that you will make the crochet stitches.
There are four important things to remember as you make a foundation chain:
1. It's all in the wrists. As you work, your arms should stay comfortably at your sides allowing
your wrists to do most of the actions.
2. For each chain stitch, you'll be using about 1" worth of yarn, so let the yarn coming from the
ball slide smoothly from under your pinkie and over your index finger every time you make a
stitch. Don't forget that your index finger should always be about ½" from the tip of the crochet
hook.
3. Every time you've made four or five chain stitches, move your thumb and middle finger up and
resecure the foundation chain by holding the last chain stitch made between these two fingers.
Remember that your thumb and middle finger should never be more than ½"/4cm from the tip of
the crochet hook.
4. Stay relaxed and don't sweat it! If you make a mistake, simply start over.

STEPS:
Mount the yarn with either a slip knot or the twist on method.
NOTE: This * DOES NOT * count as the first stitch.

1. To make each chain stitch, you need to wrap the yarn over the hook from the back to the front.
To do this, keep your index finger straight and twist your wrist toward you. At the same time,
twist your other wrist away from you to bring the yarn in front of the hook. Now twist both wrists
back to their original positions. The yarn will now be caught under the hook. This is called a yarn
over.

2. To draw the yarn through the loop on the hook, first twist your wrist toward you so the hook is
facing down. Now pull the yarn through the loop, then twist your wrist back to its original position
so the hook is facing you again. You have now made one chain stitch.

3. You might have to adjust the size of the loop on the hook so it slides easily and slightly loosely
along the shaft. To make it larger, use the hook to pull up on the loop while allowing the extra
yarn needed to feed off your index finger. To make it smaller, use your index finger to pull on the
yarn until the loop is the right size.

Continue to make chain stitches, adjusting the loop on the hook as you go so all the chain stitches
are the same size.

 During the workshop, there was confusion about how to do the first row of sc. I made the suggestions for the first row, that you sc through the back loop of the foundation chain for this exercise. It will make your starting edge look just like your finished edge. It will also be a bit easier, as you only need to find 1 loop. For any knitter out there who has done the provisional crocheted cast on, this is the same loop you pick up with your knitting needles. 
The 2 videos who 2 different ways to start your sc from the chain. 

http://www.nexstitch.com/movies/WMP/Chain.wmv?f=0

http://newstitchaday.com/crochet-101-how-to-crochet-the-chain-stitch-for-beginners/

You can pause and rewind and play again as many times as it takes.

*PREPARATION TASK 1 *

Practice making a chain...

Translating Crochet Terms Between British and American English
British vs American English Crochet Patterns
USA - American English <-----> British English
single crochet (sc)<-----> double crochet (dc)
half double crochet (hdc) <-----> half treble (htr)
double crochet (dc)< -----> treble (tr)
treble (tr)<------> double treble (dtr)
double treble (dtr)< ------> triple treble (trtr)
skip<-----> miss
yarn over (yo)<----->yarn over hook (yoh)

These 2 terms are interchangeable and refer to the tightness of the yarn in your hand.
tension -- gauge


----------



## prismaticr

*For the Lefties out there *
You are not forgotten.....
Here is a great link to show you how to do crochet lefty.

http://www.crochet.org/?page=LeftHandBasics

I will tell you, most lefties I know, still crochet in the "right handed method" but those who find
that uncomfortable, sit opposite a right handed person such that they are mirrored and learn. Or
in the case of needing to read written instruction or watch a right handed video, find the use of a
mirror easy enough to show the correct method.

If you need help, Designer is a lefty and can talk you through this.

I teach my lefties the mirror method as I crochet most comfortably right handed.

Here is a video by the Crochet Geek showing left handed crochet chain.


----------



## prismaticr

Now that you have made your first crochet stitches, lets build on it. Remember I said there are
only 2 basic skills needed to crochet. You have learned the 1st, the Chain (ch).

*Understand the anatomy of the stitches... *

"ANATOMY OF A FOUNDATION CHAIN

Now that you know how to make a foundation chain, you now need to know what the different
parts of a chain are before you begin to crochet stitches.

A foundation chain has two sides. The side that faces you while you make the chain stitches is
called the top. Along the top, the chain stitches form a line of Vs. Each chain stitch V has
two strands. The strand that is to the right (or nearest you) is called the front loop. The strand that
is to the left (or farthest from you) is called the back loop. It is in these loops that you will make
crochet stitches.

The side opposite the top is called the bottom. On the bottom, the chain stitches form a single line
of bumps. Examine them closely and youll see that they are actually loops as well. These are
called the bottom loops. Some projects will have you crochet into the bottom loops, but for now
we will be referring only to the two top loops. "
copied
from
http://www.vogueknitting.com/pattern_help/how-to/learn_to_crochet/time_to_crochet.aspx

Here is the 2nd one. The *Single Crochet (sc)*.
The first row of any crochet stitch is the hardest. This is because you don't have a lot to hold on to,
so it's always going to be a bit clumsy. Take it slow. Keep in mind that once you've completed the
first row, the rest will go much easier.

This tutorial and the attached download will teach you the common way to SC. Your pattern may
tell you differently. If no special instruction is given, use this method.

http://www.nexstitch.com/movies/WMP/Single_Crochet.wmv?f=0
OR
http://newstitchaday.com/crochet-101-how-to-crochet-the-single-crochet-for-beginners/

1. Insert the hook under both the front and back loops of the 2nd chain from the hook. (You can
also use your other thumb to help it along.) Wrap the yarn over the hook from the back to the front
(this is called a yarn over), then catch it with the hook. Now draw the hook through the two chain
stitch loops. You now have two loops on the hook.

2. Wrap the yarn over the hook from the back to the front (yarn over), then draw the yarn over
through both loops on the hook.

3. You have now completed one single crochet stitch. Continue to repeat Steps 1 and 2 nine more
times, inserting the hook into each chain stitch across. You now have ten single crochet stitches
completed across the row.

4. To proceed to the next row, make one chain stitch (this is the turning chain), then turn the piece
from the right to the left; this step is called chain and turn. Remember that one chain stitch equals
the height of the single crochet stitch and that you will always turn the piece from the right to the
left. To begin the next row, insert the hook under both the front and back loops of the first stitch
(skipping the one turning chain stitch). Continue to repeat the steps until you have completed ten
rows of single crochet.


----------



## prismaticr

OK, Basic skills underway.
Ready for an actual project that uses just these 2 skills (plus a little needle work for the ends)

*PROJECT 1  Easy slipper*
{taken from - http://www.thenelsonnest.com/2010/09/easy-crochet-slippers.html }
Materials:
#4 worsted weight yarn
cotton or acrylic (for durability)
Hook size H, J, K (or as recommend on the yarn label)

1. Crochet a chain as long as the foot you are making the slipper for, leaving a long tail at the
beginning. This will be used to sew part of the slipper together.

2. First row, single crochet in second chain and continue for the full length of the chain.

3. Second row, chain one, turn, and single crochet in back loop only. Continue to end of the row,
chain one, turn, and continue pattern using back loop only until you have a square. Leave a second
long tail at the opposite side of the square as seen below. This will also help sew the slipper
together.

Special Note, *COUNT, COUNT, COUNT*, your stitches.. 
Until you are comfortable, and even the best of us still double check, count your stitches EVERY
ROW!!!!!!!

Also, after you have crocheted 2 rows, re-measure the work to your foot! As long as everything
feels good, WRITE DOWN THE NUMBER OF CHAIN STITCHES. So you can make the
other slipper without having to re-measure.  ::thumup::

When your square is complete, the magic begins.. The download pdf have pictures to show it
step by step.. I am not going to type it here, as the pictures really line up nicely with each step
and can be confusing if read just the words The website has the same exact info. :thumbup:
:thumbup:


----------



## prismaticr

Kerry Anne - Workshops are here permanently... after they "close" they remain for anyone to read through. Most of the teachers, me included, will answer PM's if, after reading through all the posts, you still have an unresolved problem.

hoodedmaiden (Susie) COUNT! the best way to learn where the end stitch is, is to *COUNT*. When working rows of Single crochet, as with this practice and project, the chain stitch to bring you to the next row, DOES NOT count as a stitch. Therefore insert the hook in the FIRST stitch on each row and every stitch to the end, then COUNT, and you should end with perfectly straight rows.


----------



## prismaticr

Diane1945 said:


> I am having trouble having the right amount of stitch after the chain. I have a 40 st. chain & if you start in the second chain, I should end up with 39 sc. right ? I have 36 ??? What am I doing wrong.


If your starting chain is 40, chain 1 more stitch then begin. Then as you work along the foundation chain, count!!!! You should end with the same 40 stitches. DO NOT count the turning chain. and in every row, insert hook in FIRST stitch. DO NOT SKIP!


----------



## prismaticr

marileej said:


> Counting,I keep getting my count wrong. Now starting over with a lighter color yarn so I can see it better. I chained 30, then one turning chain. (31) One row of single chain, now 32. It is growing in length. On first row, we start with 2nd chain from hook, (30) then every time we turn, we skip to 2nd chain? Is that right?


You only start on the second chain from hook on the foundation chain. ALL OTHER ROWS, chain 1 to turn and INSERT HOOK IN THE FIRST STITCH!


----------



## prismaticr

So, you are working either a practice square, or working project 1, the slippers.... 

MORE TO COME.... I figured to give you all 1 day to work the new skills. I will post the next project on Thursday, around noon ET, or sooner....
Practice these basic skills. These are the 2 most important things you ever need to know to crochet. COUNT. 

The most often heard reason why people dont crochet, is because they are never sure of where to put the hook, and/or never have the same number of stitches each row.

Some of you are seeing that already.

DO NOT GIVE UP!!!!! you are on the right path! Trust in the techniques. Look again at the pictures.

I will see if more troubles, then I will see about taking some pictures for you all.

As an FYI... I am never too far, but I do go off line a few hours for family and food... rest assured, I will be checking on you all often.


----------



## prismaticr

Revan said:


> As I am making the first row, as you SC back on the chain, the part I have already done in SC is not laying flat and wants to slightly curl, is this OK? Or, am doing something wrong? Revan


Curl is normal. Mine did it until i reached about half the total length need for the slipper.

Just be careful to not twist the work in the first couple rows.

Off to bed all, will check back in the AM.


----------



## prismaticr

melyn said:


> I am having trouble on the first row, I do a number of chains but can't get the hook through both loops. I have tried different sized hooks to make looser chains, I have even tried to find a hook that has a finer point but its not working. I can do it through 1 loop but getting it through the 2 is defeating me grrrrrrrrr lyn


First row is always hardest. Go slow. Use your fingers as guides. Make sure you are sliding the yarn to the thickest part of the hook. This is the correct placement to make sure stitches are correct size.


----------



## prismaticr

Ok, for all those having trouble with row one...i have added 2 videos to the page 1 ponchot explaining SC.

Both videos and the chain video play for me straight from the link.

See if that helps....


----------



## prismaticr

LOOK - ALL of you newbies to crochet, practice ONE SKILL at at time..... Everyone learns at their own pace. This is why when we do these workshops, we trim the erroneous posts and LEAVE THEM on KP FOREVER.... you can copy the info to your computer, or just refer to it as long as KP remains open to all of us.

There is no race to finish a project... I planned this workshop to pace for the very, very beginner. To those who know some basics, you are going to have to learn some patience. I know you want more, but give it a day. YOU have a project to work... the rest of the beginners are just picking this up, and I am pacing to you, the newby!

Now, that said, practice your chain alot.
Make one. RIP IT! Yes you heard me. RIP IT OUT! Now do it again.
You want to learn tension consistency, and stitch size consistence.
To move on to any next step stitch, constant tension and stitch size will mean EVERYTHING!
Now after you have chained and ripped 3 or 4 times, and are getting consistent tension and stitch size, then and only then move on the single crotchet. NO RUSHING HERE.

For those of you who want more.... Trust that I have MORE to give...

Sneak peek: The granny square... Half double and double crochet, and the pesky slip stitch - when and why....
Pattern reading... now you know how to do a stitch, now read a pattern on your own.. interpret and create! 

All of these basic skills are the building blocks for all crochet. master these, and you can make anything... like working in the round and creating those cute stuffed animal like things called amigurumi and delicate things like doilies (yes folks still make them and treasure them for generations) and even get to working fabric for sweaters, socks, hats, mittens... the list is just as endless as knitting!


----------



## Designer1234

Ladies! I have crochet all my life - and do exactly what Rachel says. PRACTICE, PRACTICE, PRACTICE , --AND COUNT, COUNT COUNT!

If you do you will crochet.

We have two wonderful crochet baby blankets coming up.

You will be able to follow the *Bavarian Lace workshop* which is such a pretty pattern . Watch for the next Work Shop Happenings as I will be showing a picture. the workshop is on March 21 which gives you lots of time to join in.

I will ask your teacher (after more practice by you all), if she will mind me posting a picture of this gorgeous afghan, which will be done in squares. so think about that while you are learning. I promise you will love it - and read prismaticr's instructions and crochet beautiful things for the rest of your life.

Don't give up the main thing is the count and what you do at the beginning and end of each row. once you master these things and practice - you are on your way.

Good job, everyone!


----------



## prismaticr

yto111 said:


> OK I am trying to crochet 10 stitches but keep ending up with 9. I do not count the slip knot as a stitch right?
> So I put on a slip knot then chain 10.
> Then do I chain 1 more to turn with?


Yes, neither the slip knot nor the turning chain stitch NOR the loop on the hook count as a stitch. SO.. slip knot, then chain 10, then 1 MORE to turn with. then you should have 10 stitches. If not, then you did not count right to start with and rule of thumb is when in doubt add one. SO just add one more stitch to the chain to start with and all should be right. :thumbup:


----------



## prismaticr

marileej said:


> Oh-No..my yarn broke in the middle of a turning chain, and near the end of my first nearly perfect slipper. I tried to add, to keep going, but it looks horrible. I think I am wearing out my yarn with the constant reuse. I have mastered Rip It.


OK... so you need to rip about 5 stitches.. and *JOIN*... oh I love new techniques.... there are a ton of joins out there. As I mentioned I am not a fan of knots, i simply lay the new yarn AND the old yarn together across the work, and continue as if nothing happened. Make sure to crochet over BOTH tails. This also eliminates the weaving in of those pesky tails later on...
Questions? just let me know....


----------



## prismaticr

marileej said:


> prismaticr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marileej said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh-No..my yarn broke in the middle of a turning chain, and near the end of my first nearly perfect slipper. I tried to add, to keep going, but it looks horrible. I think I am wearing out my yarn with the constant reuse. I have mastered Rip It.
> 
> 
> 
> OK... so you need to rip about 5 stitches.. and *JOIN*... oh I love new techniques.... there are a ton of joins out there. As I mentioned I am not a fan of knots, i simply lay the new yarn AND the old yarn together across the work, and continue as if nothing happened. Make sure to crochet over BOTH tails. This also eliminates the weaving in of those pesky tails later on...
> Questions? just let me know....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Am I basically weaving for a few stitches as I make several SC, and before I add the turning chain.? Am I inserting hook into a chain, and yarn over with 2 strands of yarn, working like it is 1 yarn?
Click to expand...

IF the yarn is the same color you have 2 options. Either work both strands together as one while you make a few stitches... this results in a couple of thicker stitches... OR just lay the 2 tails on top of the row of single crochet working with ONLY the new yarn in your hand, crochet as normal BUT over the two tails at the same time you do your single crochets...

here is a link showing the technique with great pictures.

Crochet over the ends as you go - http://crochet.about.com/od/skillstechniques/ss/Crocheting_Over_Ends.htm


----------



## prismaticr

OK folks.. working in here - show me your stuff! Got a practice swatch? first slipper square? Post a picture! 
even if it is your best chain ever!!!! 
Show off time....

Thursday morning about 11ish ET I am posting the next set of skills.... 

What are we doing next you ask? Adding the slip stitch and Double Crochet stitch. Our project - a simple granny square..

What can you do with that? TONS!


----------



## marileej

prismaticr said:


> marileej said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prismaticr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marileej said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh-No..my yarn broke in the middle of a turning chain, and near the end of my first nearly perfect slipper. I tried to add, to keep going, but it looks horrible. I think I am wearing out my yarn with the constant reuse. I have mastered Rip It.
> 
> 
> 
> OK... so you need to rip about 5 stitches.. and *JOIN*... oh I love new techniques.... there are a ton of joins out there. As I mentioned I am not a fan of knots, i simply lay the new yarn AND the old yarn together across the work, and continue as if nothing happened. Make sure to crochet over BOTH tails. This also eliminates the weaving in of those pesky tails later on...
> Questions? just let me know....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Am I basically weaving for a few stitches as I make several SC, and before I add the turning chain.? Am I inserting hook into a chain, and yarn over with 2 strands of yarn, working like it is 1 yarn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IF the yarn is the same color you have 2 options. Either work both strands together as one while you make a few stitches... this results in a couple of thicker stitches... OR just lay the 2 tails on top of the row of single crochet working with ONLY the new yarn in your hand, crochet as normal BUT over the two tails at the same time you do your single crochets...
> 
> here is a link showing the technique with great pictures.
> 
> Crochet over the ends as you go - http://crochet.about.com/od/skillstechniques/ss/Crocheting_Over_Ends.htm
Click to expand...

This is a better way to join, not lumpy, and no knotted bobble type glob to contend with. It took a few attempts but the link was a big help too. But now I have fallen behind and I don't have slippers completed. But I learned how to join yarns ! I am going to practice joining on one of my practice squares, that just became coasters for plants.
Thank you!


----------



## Peg Crafter

i don't know if these pics will show up - one completed slipper and 1 started


----------



## prismaticr

marileej said:


> prismaticr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marileej said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prismaticr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marileej said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh-No..my yarn broke in the middle of a turning chain, and near the end of my first nearly perfect slipper. I tried to add, to keep going, but it looks horrible. I think I am wearing out my yarn with the constant reuse. I have mastered Rip It.
> 
> 
> 
> OK... so you need to rip about 5 stitches.. and *JOIN*... oh I love new techniques.... there are a ton of joins out there. As I mentioned I am not a fan of knots, i simply lay the new yarn AND the old yarn together across the work, and continue as if nothing happened. Make sure to crochet over BOTH tails. This also eliminates the weaving in of those pesky tails later on...
> Questions? just let me know....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Am I basically weaving for a few stitches as I make several SC, and before I add the turning chain.? Am I inserting hook into a chain, and yarn over with 2 strands of yarn, working like it is 1 yarn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IF the yarn is the same color you have 2 options. Either work both strands together as one while you make a few stitches... this results in a couple of thicker stitches... OR just lay the 2 tails on top of the row of single crochet working with ONLY the new yarn in your hand, crochet as normal BUT over the two tails at the same time you do your single crochets...
> 
> here is a link showing the technique with great pictures.
> 
> Crochet over the ends as you go - http://crochet.about.com/od/skillstechniques/ss/Crocheting_Over_Ends.htm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a better way to join, not lumpy, and no knotted bobble type glob to contend with. It took a few attempts but the link was a big help too. But now I have fallen behind and I don't have slippers completed. But I learned how to join yarns ! I am going to practice joining on one of my practice squares, that just became coasters for plants.
> Thank you!
Click to expand...

No rush... Practice, practice... Slippers will come...


----------



## Revan

I am trying to send. Revan


----------



## prismaticr

*OK  Time to learn some new stitches.*
You already know the Chain (ch) and Single Crochet (sc). These are the building blocks for ALL other stitches used in crochet. You will see from the new stitch names, that they are based on the SC. Like a Double Crochet (dc). This is basically DOUBLE the height of a single crochet. Easy right?

So you now need to understand that crochet stitches are all about height. Each new stitch is slightly higher than the last one you learned Also you need to know how many chain stitches the named stitches are equal to. This is important for knowing where to start on your foundation chain, and how many chain stitched you need to chain up to be at the right height for a new row.
*
SO:
CH = Stitch
1 = sc
2=hdc (Half Double Crochet)
3=dc (Double Crochet)
4-tr (Treble Crochet)
Etc.*

Now for all you across the pond THIS simple chart will help you all convert your stitches between US and UK patterns. IE - if your pattern calls for a turning chain of 3, then you are making the equivalent of a US dc (UK Tr?) see how this works? Simple right! Just trust it, you will see it!

SO how do you do these new stitches..

Here ya go! (and attached is the pretty pdf with pictures for your safe keeping.)
And for my need to see folks: Here are videos from newstitchaday.com Johnny does a great job explaining things and are very easy to follow.
http://newstitchaday.com/crochet-101-how-to-crochet-the-double-crochet-for-beginners/

*DOUBLE CROCHET*
The double crochet has one more step to do in order to complete the stitch than a half double crochetand that's how the half double crochet got its name. To begin your first row of double crochet, make a foundation chain that has thirteen chain stitches.

1. Hold the yarn and the crochet hook as before, but for this stitch hold the foundation chain at the 5th chain stitch from the hook. Yarn over the hook from the back to the front. Insert the hook under both the front and back loops of the 4th chain stitch from the hook.

2. Yarn over the front of the hook and catch the yarn. Now draw the hook through the two chain stitch loops. You now have three loops on the hook.

3. Yarn over the hook from the back to the front. Draw the hook through the first two loops on the hook. You now have two loops remaining on the hook. Yarn over the hook from the back to the front. Draw the hook through both the loops on the hook.

4. You have now completed one double crochet stitch.

Continue to repeat Steps 13 nine more times. You now have ten double crochet stitches
completed across the row. To proceed to the next row, make three chain stitches, then turn. Remember that three chain stitches equal the height of the double crochet. Continue to repeat the steps until you have completed ten rows of double crochet. Fasten off.

*SLIP STITCH*
The slip stitch is an odd little stitch that's shorter than a single crochet and is more utilitarian than decorative. It's used for anchoring chain stitches, shaping pieces, making drawstring cords, joining circles (called rounds) when crocheting in the round, securing seams together, finishing edges, and more. Although it is used in some pattern stitches, it is never worked in multiple rows all on its own. To practice making slip stitches, make a foundation chain that has eleven chain stitches.

1. Insert the hook under both loops of the 2nd chain from the hook. Yarn over the hook and draw through the chain stitch and then the loop on the hook in one movement. One slip stitch completed.

2. Continue to work one slip stitch in each remaining chain across. See what a nice drawstring or tie a single row of slip stitches makes.


----------



## prismaticr

SO, why you ask am I teaching MORE stitches?
Because our next project uses them of course....

You can now make the infamous Granny Square!
So why is it called a Granny square? Well from what I know, it was generally made by grannies seeking to use up left over bits of yarn. So that means STASHBUSTING TIME! Yup, get out the little bits of yarn that are all lonely an lost... time to work them up!

Here is the basic instructions for a granny square. This pattern shows things in 2 colors. I think it is easier to learn when you see the different layers.... BUT feel free to work in 1 color or lots of colors!

As always, below is a pdf for your safe keeping with pretty pictures.
Also here are a few links.

Crochet over the ends as you go - http://crochet.about.com/od/skillstechniques/ss/Crocheting_Over_Ends.htm

Traditional granny square - http://newstitchaday.com/traditional-basic-granny-square/

Blooming granny square - http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-crochet-the-blooming-granny-square/

* Project 2- Granny Square *

[Hook and yarn needed - practice with what we have been using thus far, nothing special to get here]

1. Ch 6. Join with a sl st to form a ring.

2. Ch. 3, 2 dc, ch 2, (3 dc, ch 2) 3 times, sl st to join to the 3rd chain stitch from foundation loop.

3. Work 3 sl sts (2 sl sts with the old color, and join the new color in the third) so that your crochet hook is adjacent to the space formed by the closest set of chain sts. Ch 3, 2 dc in space, ch 2 to form corner, 3 dc in same space, ch 2, (3 dc in next space, ch 2 to form corner, 3 dc in same space, ch 2) 3 times, sl st to join to the 3rd chain stitch you crocheted at the beginning of the round.

4. Work 3 sl sts (2 sl sts with the old color, and join the new color in the third) so that your crochet hook is adjacent to the space formed by the closest set of chain sts. Ch 3, 2 dc in space, ch 2 to form corner, 3 dc in same space, ch 2, (3 dc in next space, ch 2, 3 dc in next space, ch 2 to form corner, 3 dc in same space, ch 2) 3 times, 3 dc in next space, ch 2, sl st to join to the 3rd chain stitch you crocheted at the beginning of the round.

You can continue adding as many rounds as you want to your granny square. Each subsequent round will follow the same basic procedures used in the preceding rounds. You'll start with 3 chain stitches substituting for the first double crochet. In the corners, you will work 2 sets of 3 double crochet stitches separated by 2 chain stitches. Otherwise, you will work 3 double crochet stitches in each space, separated by 2 chain stitches on either side.


----------



## prismaticr

I know you are all lurking out there in internet land working hard on these new skills, so let me see how you are all doing...

There are 75 of you registered in here... If I am going to fast or you are lost, please let me know. I am here to help make this easy for you....Crochet opens up a whole new world...


----------



## prismaticr

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> ok so let me see if i have it..say the pattern says to chain 20.. do u chain 23 to get the 20 that the pattern calls for?? In dc even. Sorry for the dumb question


SO, I am presuming you are working a practice swatch? None of the patterns I have say to chain 20... that said if you are doing a practice swatch and want the finished length to be 20 stitches long, and you are working dc, then yes you chain 3 more for the turn.
Does this make sense? 
What ever your stitch count needs to be, chain that many. Then you need to chain up for the height of the stitch you will be working, in the case of dc, that is a chain 3.

Yes?


----------



## prismaticr

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> yes im doing a swatch and yes that makes sence!!! another question if i may (sorry if the questions are way out there ..ther is a method to my madness)  Iv read the granny square patter and i dont get the chain space..how do i recognise the chain space ??


trust the pattern. You will see the spaces when you work the pattern. If you look closely at the pictures you will see the spaces.

BTW - no questions is way out there. You are still learning and how will you learn if you dont ask until it makes sense to YOU!

That is what I am here for! Ask away!


----------



## Sockmouth

Ok. Here's a picture of the square for my first slipper. I'm about a quarter of the way done with the second. Want to finish it before I go on to the new stitches and the granny square. Got a busy weekend coming up starting tomorrow (Friday) so it may take me awhile. But I'm coming along nicely I think. Especially since I only started the squares yesterday afternoon.


----------



## prismaticr

Looks awesome! And yes, keep at it. Straight edges are the hardest go learn but one you get it that will be your ah-ha moment....


----------



## prismaticr

yto111 said:


> Also, did we learn how to fasten off? I feel very lost.


Fasting off and the hdc are in the download only. The hdc is not used in any pattern yet, but I wanted to get the skill out there... Fasting off is simple enough as you just pull the yarn tail through the loop and weave in ends... So the download has more detail....

No worries, you didnt miss anything.


----------



## prismaticr

Javatlkr said:


> I'm still working on the slippers. Somehow I seem to be adding stitches, I'm having a hard time counting them while watching television, guess I'll just have to keep hitting the mute button and counting out loud. I'm hoping that I don't fall to far behind your lesson plan.


It is best when learning a new skill to concentrate... I know I have to turn off the tv too when I learn new stuff. Sometimes you just need to focus.


----------



## prismaticr

Pontygirl said:


> HELP!!!! no matter how I try I cannot get my grannie square to go square. What am I doing wrong, it is driving me nuts. I have watched the tutorial but it is not sinking in. I think I must be stupid.


tell me/ or show me your swatch... then I can see if I can give you guidance for being more square....

One tip I can offer, that most of my students miss, is the first stitch for single crochet is done IN THE SAME space as the chain up. So if you have completed 1 row of sc, and ch 1 to turn, do your first sc of that row right in the very first stitch you come to. This will give you the perfect straight edge you are looking for.


----------



## prismaticr

cheron16 said:


> help I cant find the classes found first day only what am i doing wrong


Are you starting on page 1 of this workshop? Look at the top of the right side of the page, you see the page numbers... click on page 1. Start there.


----------



## prismaticr

Kerry Anne said:


> I'm still lagging way behind  . I'm still only on the first row of stitches- is it called sc? On the two videos that you posted on how to push the crochet hook through the v's to pick up stitches, one video shows pushing the hook through the top part of the chain, and the 2nd video demonstrates the hook going through the bottom part of the chain. On the 2nd video the teacher insists on the crochet hook going through the bottom of the chain, not the top. I'm confused, lol!


OK. I did post 2 different options. If you look at the download showing the anatomy of the chain, you see there are actually 4 different places to put the hook for initial stitches.
under both loops of the V, under the front loop, under the back loop, and under the bump on the back.

each one serves a different purpose. For this beginning exercises, as hard as it seems, put the hook under both loops.

If you are having trouble getting hook in there, your chain stitches may be too tight. Try to chain a bit looser until you get the hang of this.

If you get really frustrated, just pick up the back loop as that is how the pattern for the slipper suggested for each successive row.


----------



## prismaticr

Javatlkr said:


> I'm confused too. I've been using the back part of the v to make my stitches, I hope I'm doing it right. I had to rip everything back to the first three rows because I wasn't paying attention to the number of stitches and my square was growing in dimension. :shock: Is it common practice to use a stitch marker for every 10 stitches? I think that this might help me to keep count.


For the granny square, you need to pick up BOTH loops of the v, to make the stitch correctly.


----------



## prismaticr

AKRaven said:


> I've experimented with doing the SC under both legs/loops of the v, under just the front leg and under just the back leg. I ended up with three very different fabrics! Neat! Question: when a pattern calls for SC, should I go under both legs unless specifically told to do otherwise (like in the slipper pattern)? Having fun with this! Thanks.


standard sc is under BOTH loops, only use one loop when a pattern specifically calls for it, such as with the slipper.

HOWEVER, now that you know what the different positions do, you can choose to "bend" your work by doing standard sc (under booth loops) for several rows, then do a row of BACK loop only, and see what it does.

By comparison, you can do ribbing, just like in knitting, by alternating 1 row front loop only, next row back loop only, and repeat.


----------



## prismaticr

TO ALL:
I can see there is still some difficulty in learning this new skill. I am here to help get you over the stump hump. A picture of the trouble will be helpful to you and me.... The download guides have picture in them showing where to put your hook for each case....

The weekend is upon us... relax a bit, then try again. I will be off an on over these 2 days. Have to get family and household stuff done. I will check in when I can.

Most importantly..... DO NOT GIVE UP! YOU CAN DO THIS!


----------



## Designer1234

prismaticr has given me permission to post a picture which will be 
included in the Bavarian Lace crochet baby afghan - I just love this granny square pattern. Sue will show you how to do this beautiful pattern. It is not that difficult. just learn the different stitches here, and you will be able to make this project. I have seen 2 of these afghans and have always wanted to make something with these granny squares, as it is so beautiful. So learn to crochet and then make this afghan! I saw a full size afghan and it was glorious.

Shirley


----------



## NellieKnitter

bmyers3515 said:


> Kerry Anne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still lagging way behind  . I'm still only on the first row of stitches- is it called sc? On the two videos that you posted on how to push the crochet hook through the v's to pick up stitches, one video shows pushing the hook through the top part of the chain, and the 2nd video demonstrates the hook going through the bottom part of the chain. On the 2nd video the teacher insists on the crochet hook going through the bottom of the chain, not the top. I'm confused, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> I am having a problem too trying to push the hook thru' the bottom under "v". Really struggling with it. Stitch seems so tight and I pushed and pushed the hook thru. This can't be right. My arm muscles will become huge.
Click to expand...

I am having the same problem they are having! I have started over several times with my slipper yarn trying to chain loosely. I think part of my problem is the acrylic yarn I am using. I did not have the same problem when I was doing a swatch using Peaches and Cream cotton.


----------



## lupines

"ANATOMY OF A FOUNDATION CHAIN

A foundation chain has two sides. The side that faces you while you make the chain stitches is
called the top. Along the top, the chain stitches form a line of Vs. Each chain stitch V has
two strands. The strand that is to the right (or nearest you) is called the front loop. The strand that
is to the left (or farthest from you) is called the back loop. It is in these loops that you will make
crochet stitches.

The side opposite the top is called the bottom. On the bottom, the chain stitches form a single line
of bumps. Examine them closely and youll see that they are actually loops as well. These are
called the bottom loops. Some projects will have you crochet into the bottom loops, but for now
we will be referring only to the two top loops. "
copied
from
http://www.vogueknitting.com/pattern_help/how-to/learn_to_crochet/time_to_crochet.aspx

Here is the 2nd one. The *Single Crochet (sc)*.
The first row of any crochet stitch is the hardest. This is because you don't have a lot to hold on to,
so it's always going to be a bit clumsy. Take it slow. Keep in mind that once you've completed the
first row, the rest will go much easier.

This tutorial and the attached download will teach you the common way to SC. Your pattern may
tell you differently. If no special instruction is given, use this method.

http://www.nexstitch.com/movies/WMP/Single_Crochet.wmv?f=0
OR
http://newstitchaday.com/crochet-101-how-to-crochet-the-single-crochet-for-beginners/

1. Insert the hook under both the front and back loops of the 2nd chain from the hook. (You can
also use your other thumb to help it along.) Wrap the yarn over the hook from the back to the front
(this is called a yarn over), then catch it with the hook. Now draw the hook through the two chain
stitch loops. You now have two loops on the hook.

[/quote]

I'm a late addition to this workshop and I'm starting out confused. For the first row of single crochet (onto the foundation chain) the nexstitch video seems to show going under back loop only. The new stitch a day video seems to show going under the back and bottom loop. The word tutorial says to go under the front and back loops - which I am finding almost impossible to do on the foundation chain! For the second and future rows, going under the front and back loop is easy for me. It's the first row onto the foundation chain that has me very confused...Help!! Is there only one right method, or a choice for the very first row? Thanks .


----------



## bmyers3515

lupines said:


> "ANATOMY OF A FOUNDATION CHAIN
> 
> A foundation chain has two sides. The side that faces you while you make the chain stitches is
> called the top. Along the top, the chain stitches form a line of Vs. Each chain stitch V has
> two strands. The strand that is to the right (or nearest you) is called the front loop. The strand that
> is to the left (or farthest from you) is called the back loop. It is in these loops that you will make
> crochet stitches.
> 
> The side opposite the top is called the bottom. On the bottom, the chain stitches form a single line
> of bumps. Examine them closely and youll see that they are actually loops as well. These are
> called the bottom loops. Some projects will have you crochet into the bottom loops, but for now
> we will be referring only to the two top loops. "
> copied
> from
> http://www.vogueknitting.com/pattern_help/how-to/learn_to_crochet/time_to_crochet.aspx
> 
> Here is the 2nd one. The *Single Crochet (sc)*.
> The first row of any crochet stitch is the hardest. This is because you don't have a lot to hold on to,
> so it's always going to be a bit clumsy. Take it slow. Keep in mind that once you've completed the
> first row, the rest will go much easier.
> 
> This tutorial and the attached download will teach you the common way to SC. Your pattern may
> tell you differently. If no special instruction is given, use this method.
> 
> http://www.nexstitch.com/movies/WMP/Single_Crochet.wmv?f=0
> OR
> http://newstitchaday.com/crochet-101-how-to-crochet-the-single-crochet-for-beginners/
> 
> 1. Insert the hook under both the front and back loops of the 2nd chain from the hook. (You can
> also use your other thumb to help it along.) Wrap the yarn over the hook from the back to the front
> (this is called a yarn over), then catch it with the hook. Now draw the hook through the two chain
> stitch loops. You now have two loops on the hook.


I'm a late addition to this workshop and I'm starting out confused. For the first row of single crochet (onto the foundation chain) the nexstitch video seems to show going under back loop only. The new stitch a day video seems to show going under the back and bottom loop. The word tutorial says to go under the front and back loops - which I am finding almost impossible to do on the foundation chain! For the second and future rows, going under the front and back loop is easy for me. It's the first row onto the foundation chain that has me very confused...Help!! Is there only one right method, or a choice for the very first row? Thanks .[/quote]

The way that I interpreted the instructions had me going under the front and back loops and through the "bump" which was quite a struggle. Looking at some printed picture instructions and the "stitch a day" video the needle seems to go in from the top under bump and back loop which is much easier. Is this correct?


----------



## prismaticr

Ok so as i said there are many different ways to use the chain. You can choose but i would like you to try the one listed in the pattern. Under both loop for now. It will also help practice your tension.


----------



## JILLfromWI

As a long time crocheter and a beginner/adv beginner knitter....just like in knitting with different cast on's, there are many ways to do the crochet foundation row. Some use only one loop, some go under both loops, also you can use the back bump (turn over the chain to see this). All of these give a different look to your edge, just like different cast ons do. Do some samples and see what you like better. One way makes it easier to come back and add borders or edgings. Going through the back hump makes your foundation row look like your last row more. 

Also, in crochet, you can chain more than the number you need and remove the extra chains. Example, if it tells you to chain 20, you can actually chain 21, 22, 23..... You can unknot the extras as you get a few rows done. This is a big help when you do an afghan and say have to chain 300. I always count and recount, but still add a few extras just in case. Unfortunately in knitting you can do this. 

Hope this helps.

JILLfromWI


----------



## Designer1234

I hope that this is the method that has been taught in this workshop - I think it is - so we will leave the pictures here until our teacher comes in if she prefers for a different method for the workshop she can decide whether to leave my pictures here.

I don't know whether this will help or not. I did a chain, then did 3 extra chains to act as the first double crochet-- I am showing here where you go into the chain to start your project -- it is exactly the same place on the stitch that you enter when you are doing single crochet (sc) where the blue needle is shown - that is where you go into the chain row. I hope this helps. Shirley

I will post 3 pictures of how I did it - look closely.

REMEMBER - *I AM LEFT HANDED SO YOU WILL HAVE TO REVERSE THE PICTURE. IF you find that difficult to do get a hand mirror and look at it through the mirror that will show it right handed*.

you do exactly the same thing with single crochets but they are harder to show on camera. I do hope this helps you to know how to do it. I will do a few single crochets to show that it is the same. Remember as Rachel said, double crochets are wrapped around your hook, *before* your put your hook into the chain - just like you do in sc - however once you put the yarn over the hook, after it is in the chain- you put the yarn over and pull it through two, then yarn over (the hook) and pull it through the last two. you now have a double crochet (dc).


----------



## Designer1234

Designer1234 said:


> I don't know whether this will help or not. I did a chain, then did 3 extra chains to act as the first double crochet-- I am showing here where you go into the chain to start your project -- it is exactly the same place on the stitch that you enter when you are doing single crochet (sc) where the blue needle is shown - that is where you go into the chain row. I hope this helps. Shirley
> 
> I will post 3 pictures of how I did it - look closely.


----------



## lcrooks16

Here is my completed granny squar


----------



## Designer1234

to: lcrooks -- regarding your pm.

*How to load a picture from your photo program*
pull your picture from your photo program to your desktop you click on it and pull.. now post something about your picture.

and close that post -- once you have done that you will see

Add New Attachment below your post

click on it and you will see a little window open where it says choose right under your post -- click on choose - make sure you are choosing from your desk top (it will show you at the top and you can click down the side of that window until you see desk top. then you click on the picture - it will have a number (which you will be able to see looking at your pictures on the desk top- click on it and then click on choose in the right hand corner.

it will take you back to the KP page and you then click on 'add attachment' 
don't touch anything else it sometimes takes a long time for a picture to load, which will depend on how you have your camera set - in the future, make sure your camera is set to take small or medium pictures. the information will be available with your camera.

the picture will finally appear under your post. Hope this helps. Shirley ps if you are unable to do that pm me and I will give you my email address and you can send it to me and I will post it for you. Best you try to do it though as it is handy to know how.


----------



## Designer1234

here are three pictures showing the single crochet (on the same row as the dc's which I posted in my first post. you will see that we do it exactly the same.


----------



## Designer1234

lcrooks16 said:


> Here is my completed granny squar


WOW! It is great! you can make a bunch of them and put them together for an afghan- good job. I am glad you got your picture in -- We will leave the instructions for load the pictures until prismaticr returns and she can decide whether she wants it removed.

For those who are having difficulty -- look at it closely you will see two groups of dc's with a chain space in the middle on each corner -- with two separate groups of 3 dcs in the center of each side - with a space in between all the groups.


----------



## Designer1234

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Wow this is really a lot to take in..lol I bought some Hometown USA to do the bootie (a small one to do for my grandchild) and im thinking thats too thick of a yarn,,Guess i;ll go back to my red heart...and the granny suare.. i dont think i will ever be able to get that altho that is the reason why i wanted to learn..sighs


Designer here -- Rachel is tied up today - and should be back shortly.

I think that you might want a sport weight yarn at the most for booties ,

However if you haven't crochet much , it might be an idea to follow all the workshop suggestions so that you will have all the knowledge that prismaticr has shared with you. There is no reason, on reading her lessons why anyone can't learn to crochet--

it is frustrating to learn to hold the hook and it is frustrating to learn where to put the hook but once it makes sense (by trying and trying and practicing you will never have to worry about that part of it again.

I promise. I taught my 8 year old granddaughter and she found it more difficult to hold the hook and do the stitches, than knitting. However, she stuck with it and kept on trying and came to visited and showed me a square.

I KNOW YOU can all do it. Designer.

I am covering for prismaticr so don't be afraid to ask any questions . I will try to answer and if I can't then she will when she comes back.


----------



## donna47304

Thanks for all the help being offered. I learned to crochet when quite young and didn't do it for a very long time.

Last fall I joined the Stash bag offered as one of the very first workshops. I then realized how much I had forgotten or not known, so waited for this workshop.

Here's my Granny Square . . . I see many issues (loose and uneven stitches, 4 dc in one place rather than 3, etc., but I also see progress.

I have one question: when I learned, I wound the yarn in front of the hook rather than in back. Now, I want to do that each time and have to make a real effort to wind it in back. Is that an important issue? Is it like knitting where you knit in the back of a stitch and it twists the stitch noticeably or is it less evident.

Again, thanks for all these great workshops!


----------



## prismaticr

donna47304 said:


> Thanks for all the help being offered. I learned to crochet when quite young and didn't do it for a very long time.
> 
> Last fall I joined the Stash bag offered as one of the very first workshops. I then realized how much I had forgotten or not known, so waited for this workshop.
> 
> Here's my Granny Square . . . I see many issues (loose and uneven stitches, 4 dc in one place rather than 3, etc., but I also see progress.
> 
> I have one question: when I learned, I wound the yarn in front of the hook rather than in back. Now, I want to do that each time and have to make a real effort to wind it in back. Is that an important issue? Is it like knitting where you knit in the back of a stitch and it twists the stitch noticeably or is it less evident.
> 
> Again, thanks for all these great workshops!


First, count. Count always. That will help you keep thing even.
Then wrap, hook over yarn! This will help with the loose uneven issues.
Similar to the knitting twisted stitches, wrapping in crochet loosen the stitches in a not a good way.

AND your square looks great.
I am duly impressed.


----------



## ManyClouds

I've been using DK wool, as I think it is the equivalent of Worsted. Or am I mistaken? My sc looks a little thin. I have posted a couple of pictures to show you.

Also, does it look as though I'm doing it right? It's probably difficult to see from the photo. It doesn't look very neat :-(

And I can't tell which is the front from the back.


----------



## prismaticr

Kerry Anne said:


> I've been using DK wool, as I think it is the equivalent of Worsted. Or am I mistaken? My sc looks a little thin. I have posted a couple of pictures to show you.
> 
> Also, does it look as though I'm doing it right? It's probably difficult to see from the photo. It doesn't look very neat :-(
> 
> And I can't tell which is the front from the back.


Wow... Looking good actually.
If you can't tell the back from the front, you are doing it right
Backs and fronts when crochet is done in both loops, is completely reversible. Isn't that wonderful?

Now your dc looks like you are curving the edges. Which means you are missing the first stitch. DO NOT SKIP. Insert your hook in the first space! This will keep your edges straight.

Keep going! Progress is awesome!


----------



## lupines

I used a variegated yarn from my stash for the slippers. I am finding it very easy to lose stitches in the dark navy area, so at least for a while, my future crochet projects will be using lighter colors. When I complete a row and then chain one,just before I turn my work, I find I must put the hook through the back loop of the first chain - otherwise I lose that first stitch. Before I started doing this, I had ripped out numerous rows that were one stitch short! 
As I work through these exercises, my goal is the Bavarian blanket -thanks for posting that picture, it keeps up the motivation.


----------



## Sockmouth

I ran out of yarn for my second slipper so went on to the granny square. It's coming back to me slowly! But it was too confusing to change colors and try to crochet in all those ends so I just used one color. It's not completely square so I think I messed up a little but I can see now how it should go. Maybe I could do a two color square now but I think I'll get another skein of gray tomorrow and finish up my slippers next.


----------



## melyn

At last here is my slipper and the square for the 2nd 1. They are very small because I was aiming for a baby slipper but think I may have gone too small, never mind i did it :lol:


----------



## Designer1234

here is a a picture of the full Bavarian crochet baby afghan - one of you ladies pm's me and wondered what it would look like finished. I thought I would answer here. It is not a difficult pattern, once you are finished this workshop you should be able to join Sue on the 21 st and make this one. my favorite of all the baby afghans I have seen for a long time.


----------



## prismaticr

Kerry Anne said:


> I'm still stuck. I know how to crochet through both front and back loops once I get going, but how do I crochet through front and back loops when all I have is a foundation chain?


*
OK, so with all the confusion on this topic, I think my suggestion is going to be to crochet through the back bumps for the the first row from the chain.
This will do 2 things, 1, make it easier to complete the first row, because now you only need to go through ONE loop, and 2, make your starting edge look just like your finished edge.
*
NOW see if that helps.


----------



## melyn

Here is my granny square, I am quite pleased with it, lyn


----------



## donna47304

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> .. i had one square for my bootie but then i realised i needed to do the stich in the back loop instead of both so now i have to rip it out again sheesh


I have an afghan in mind to make and it crochets through both loops so I wanted to practice that so did my slipper square through both loops. My stitches are a lot more even now so I'm glad I did it that way. Not sure how I'll do the second square . . . since I'll wear them around the house they don't have to match. Have fun with it.


----------



## prismaticr

Ronie said:


> First of all.. Designer1234... LOVE the new Avatar.. you look amazing!!!..
> Second of all.. I have crocheted most of my life.. and have been knitting for the past 2+ years.. I saw a scarf on Facebook that I wanted to crochet.. thinking 'Oh thats real pretty I'll whip it out in not time!'.. NOT.. I will be taking this workshop.. it seems that I have forgotten most of the basics... UGGH!! LOL how does that happen.. I have no idea.. but a refresher course is just what I need... it will have to wait til Wednesday but the yarn and pattern arent going anywhere.. Thanks for hosting this workshop Prismatic. Just in time too.. I'm now itching to do more crochet.. but the patterns are a bit confusing.


It is just like riding a bicycle... just get back on and it will all come flooding back.

As for pattern reading... you can always post your questions and I will do my best.... I do have a bit of tutorial I will post soon, that might help... I have been giving the group some time to work out the skills.

Pattern practicing coming soon!


----------



## prismaticr

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> WOW ur granny squares Ladies (and Gentlemen) are awesome!! That technique still alludes me.. i just cant get the process going in my head.. i had one square for my bootie but then i realised i needed to do the stich in the back loop instead of both so now i have to rip it out again sheesh


if you havent ripped yet... DONT! going through the both loops just makes your slipper thicker!

I did it that way for my grandson. He didnt like the ridges, so i did both loops for a smoother feel on his foot.... I think he was just being dramatic... he is only 4 years old....


----------



## jangmb

Square almost complete on slipper. I have done some crocheting many years ago and recently did the newsboy cap of Desiger 1234. That cap made me realize that I had forgotten things about crochet or else I never knew - so I was very happy to sign up for your workshop. Figured you would teach us the fundamentals correctly. Most of the crochet I did in the past was thread crochet. Anxious to do crochet in patterns. Granny square practice next.


----------



## prismaticr

I am so happy to see all of your progress. I have said it before and I will say it again, YOU CAN DO THIS!

I have taught students age 6, to 86... I have taught some in person, and some online....

Follow the pictures, use the videos... the TRY IT! Sometimes the best way to understand is to JUST DO IT!

Short story for you: I recently have been working with a lady in her early 70's. She showed me a pattern that was so badly faded and cracked i wasnt sure I was going to be able to even read it. She has it in one of those plastic sleeves just to keep it together. Well this thing had her make, on a loom, all these little flowers. Then the next steps were to crochet around the edges and join all these flowers togehter to make an afghan.... WELL, let me tell you.. the pattern is written so poorly that I just had to use the fadded diagram to figure it out. First you have to crochet around the edge of one flower, then join the next, then crochet backwards down the new one... all so this looks like one continues chain around the edges and joins all the flowers together....

SO the only way I was able to figure it all out, was to do what it said. Then the AH-HA moment came and I was able to make sense of it and explain it in normal English.. now this lady has her blanket well under way!
So trust me, even the best of us, and I am not the best by far, still just has to trust the written word, and TRY IT!


----------



## Jan K

I, too, have been having problems. First, I didn't read the instructions carefully and did not work through the back loop. I had a lot of crocheting done by the time I realized my mistake. So, I ripped it out and started over. Another time, I was missing stitches as it was getting smaller. Still another time, my ends were not straight. I've done a lot of ripping and starting over, but it is finally looking like it should. Don't know if I can take a picture and figure out how to upload it to my computer, but will try to do that tomorrow. I'm sure it will be a long time before my slippers are done. I'm afraid to try the granny square until I master the slippers. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## ManyClouds

I've finally finished my swatch of single crochet. Does it look Ok? I think it looks slightly smaller at the bottom than the top (where I have cast on) but is this just because it is the co edge? Have remembered to add a turning chain and to start each new row from the 2nd chain in. I've kept accurate count of my stchs. 

If this is OK, I'll move onto to crocheting the slipper.

Thank you.


----------



## prismaticr

Ronie said:


> well I have 1 square done for my slippers. I started it this morning and worked on it off and on all day.. its square and very clean.. I love that.. I have realized that 'Happiness is the correct count at the end of the row'...  I have some time off for the next few days so I'll be able to finish this up... looking forward to it and then the granny square.. I have a whole bunch of the half made waiting to be finished.. maybe this will be the year it gets done..


Glad to hear progress is being made! I knew you could do it. And I totally agree with your Happiness comment.. Cant tell you how many times I finished and the count was off... but I will say my father and grandfather taught me a valuable lesson once....

*Measure thrice, cut once* The same goes with crochet and knit. Cast on/Chain... then count, Count, COUNT!


----------



## prismaticr

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> prismaticr said:
> 
> 
> 
> For ALl of you... As you saw I use newstitchaday.com videos as part of my tutorials... Johnny will be holding a FREE LIVE class... Crochet 101 - Crochet for Beginners Friday, March 15, 2013 at 5:00 PM (PDT)
> 
> http://crochet101.eventbrite.com/#
> 
> I have seen his live classes and Many folks can follow along and finally GET the missing link in a skill... again I get nothing from promoting his classes, I just think his explanations are one of the easiest to follow. Just putting it out there for anyone who might have missed it....
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u for the heads up ! More often than not i usually go to johnnys vids to look up something.. Just wish they were closed captioned.. as i cant hear.. its hard sometimes to get what there saying..sometimes it takes listening to words AND looking at the vids to get ur *aha!* moment..ya know??
Click to expand...

All of his tutorials has the pattern written out.. and on several you can turn on the closed caption... and you can email him and ask him to turn on the feature for all his new ones....


----------



## Jan K

Finally getting around to sending the photo of my square. Hope it works.


----------



## flyssie

Hi
Finished my square (sorry for poor photo) and 1 slipper. Decorated it with a knitted flower as it looked a bit drab!!
Happy with it but have a sore wrist from crocheting though so might be a while before the 2nd one gets done !!
Cheers


----------



## prismaticr

I am so glad you all are finally getting along.... 

The slippers are great! Your squares are coming along nicely.

No task is too big, just break it down, row by row...

Can't wait to see more


----------



## melyn

I have had a realy great weekend, my DH has been away and I have managed to move on a bit from the granny square, hope you don't mind, I went on utube and checked out how to do a triangle because I wanted to do a shawl using the granny square method. Here is a pic of what I have achieved, I am very pleased with it so far, I am going to make it bigger then try and do something round the edge a little diffferent. lyn


----------



## jangmb

Finished my slippers. I will make these again - but I will use something other than the bulky yarn for these. Thank you for doing this workshop - I can't put as much time in it as I would like-so I really appreciate the unhurried approach giving us time to practice our new skills. Now for granny squares.


----------



## ManyClouds

At last! I have finally managed to crochet the slippers. I have made them for my baby grandson. They are not perfect. For some reason they did not look identical to one another - one went a bit squiffy ... not sure why 

However, on a positive note I had a brave moment and decided to add a band of colour to make a cuff. Not sure whether I did it the correct way, but it will do for now. And the second positive thing about these slippers is that my daughter loves them and is hoping they will fit my grandson now, rather than when he's older and toddling. She doesn't want them ruined


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hello. Joined in last night. I've taken the Crochet class by Johnny V but thought this was also needed. I started from the beginning last night, made my practice 10 rows of sc (think I did them a little tight & will loosen up some) and am now up to trying the slippers. Have to laugh; did so much last night my bicep has a cramp in it this morning LOL! Didn't know if I needed to post the picture of the practice work but here it is. Please correct any errors you notice so I'll learn correctly; I'm certainly not thin-skinned and welcome the constructive criticism.


----------



## prismaticr

Just wanted to wet your appetite... I did not make these, but they were forwarded to me as ideas for you all.... When you "get" the granny square... here is something you could do.....


----------



## Revan

I am having a horrible time posting, will try again.


----------



## janwalla

I started doing the slippers today, I think they are Ok the stitch count is the same each row but I find it really difficult getting the last stitch done each row, is it because its the turn stitch? I also measured my chain 6" allowed and extra couple 1 for turn and the slipper has turned out to measure 5" Im hoping they will fit my youngest grandaughter she just turned 1yr.


----------



## Designer1234

Hayley's first slipper -- I am really happy with it and I think I will make a pair for everyone in the family. I put a 2 x2 ribbing on - used a 4.5 hook for the bottom of the rib and 2 sizes larger for the top 3 rows. I think it will stay on her foot. Thanks, Rachel!


----------



## Designer1234

Revan said:


> I like the rib you added on your cute slipper. Did you knit the rib? Thank you.


yes, I picked up stitches with the crochet hook on the inside of the slipper and used dpns to knit a 2 x 2 rib. I used 4.5 mm needles for 2 rows and then used 2 sizes larger for the top of the ribbing. That way, the foot will stay in '(I hope). If not I will put in a cord with a tie. I picked up a multiple of 4 - (32 stitches) (she is 9) but if you are doing a larger foot you will have a bigger ankle size - for an adult I would make a 2" cuff but that is just my opinion. Obviously they are great with or without a cuff. . I like it tighter around the ankle with more room at the top of the rib to get it over the foot. This is one place where a crochet project can have knitting added but usually it is the other way around in my opinion.

I will post once she tries them on. Her foot was 8" long and I used 30 stitches with 4.5 or 7 US hook for the slipper.


----------



## flyssie

Finally finished my granny square - decided to make it big enough for a blanky for Chaplin bear 
Its easier to cart around than knitting isnt it ?


----------



## Designer1234

crochet is a wonderful technique. The possibilities are endless -- I use it for everything, even sweaters although I do like knitted sweaters, but hats, scarves, edgings, afghans, stoles, you cant beat crochet. It works well with knitting projects too. I always edge my afghans and usually my sweaters with the crab stitch which is a single crochet only you work backwards on the row. it makes a really nice edging . You need to know about 4 stitches and you are away. It just takes practice to use your hook and practice to get your count correct. I agree with Rachel, keep practicing and suddenly your hand will do it without thinking just like when you knit. It is also faster in my opinion. Easier to carry - easy to leave and pick up again. lots of pluses.

*You have to put the time in*!.
It also takes awhile to get it so that your stitches are even and easy to enter. I err on the side of loose stitches, unless i am doing something like the slippers which need to be closely crochet - I have been crocheting since I was 8 years old. I won't tell you how many years that is but i bet it is more years than most of you have lived.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just finished one slipper. Looks like I pulled the toe too tight but I still like it.   Haven't decided whether to do a flower or a pom pom. If a flower I do know it will be with a single color instead of this multi colored yarn. :?:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Woohoo! I finished my first blooming granny square!
Haven't woven in the ends yet; haven't decided if I want to continue on it OR perhaps make alternating ones between the blooming granny square and the basic square. Can't wait to get the pattern that Designer showed us; have a baby blanket I need to make and it would be perfect. The blooming granny to me seems a bit too feminine and it is for a boy baby.


----------



## prismaticr

Gweniepooh said:


> Those examples do indeed wet my appetite. thank you for sharing.
> 
> Now I have a question for you prismatic...I've been thinking about stitch construction, etc. Is the reason you turn to the right always when starting a new row to make the edges consistent? Just wondering. Also does it matter if you make the stitch before or after you make the turn?


YES! You chain BEFORE you turn. And Yes, you turn to the right as it keeps the edges nice and clean.... However.... I have seen work that is turned to the left and it is the same. SO always turn THE SAME DIRECTION... for clean edges... BUT play with the turns... I have also seen and done work that is turned left then right and it creates an interesting edge.....


----------



## prismaticr

janwalla said:


> Thanks they turned out tiny!! The colour showing as blue is really a wine colour.
> I will have to make some bigger ones for my 20mth old granddaughter I even measured her foot today and got 6" so don't know what happened with the size maybe I should have used a bigger hook. I am a tight knitter so maybe im a tight crocheter?


SO with Crochet... you measured her foot to 6"... but when you measured the chain, it stretches... that is why I suggested you measure AFTER you finish the first row of single crochet. That first row will shrink the chain .....

Next go around, do your chain and first row, THEN measure.... you will begin to learn YOUR PERSONAL tension guide....
Like mine is to crochet 4-5 chains longer than I need ....


----------



## prismaticr

BY the way all.... you can do ribbing IN CROCHET!!!!!
First of all, the slippers do NOT have to be done in the back loops only... I think I posted that info before...
SO I did a pair with the first few rows as row 1-3 both loops, the next few rows (enough to reach sides of foot) as one row back loops, next row front loops... repeat... this does "ribbing" in crochet... then when you reach enough for the sides, do rows of both loops for the bottom. and just repeat side one, for the other side... then when you stitch it all up, it looks even on both sides, smooth on the bottom, and the top will fold down for a nice cuff....

If I can find the ones I did like this ( a while ago) I will post a picture.

REMEMBER - the anatomy of the chain and single crochet.. and the purpose for the practice swatch is to show you just this point... WHERE you put the hook, makes ALL the difference, and become a wonderful technique.....


----------



## melyn

Hi everyone posting a picture of my finished shawl with edging I made up myself, sadly the baby I had it in mind for is not going to be so I am going to put it away until its needed. I did not mention it to the perspective parents so they will not link it to the little they lost if they try again. I thought the mum might be able to wear it when she was feeding the little one as well as using it to wrap the baby in.


----------



## janwalla

I still haven't done my granny square cos I was gong to have another go at a pair of slippers someone could actually wear!! lol Apart from my grandsons doll that is!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Designer1234

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-156383-1.html#2999615

is the link I just opened in PICTURES where we will hold a

*Parade of all your work. please post your work there as well as here when you finish a project*. Congratulations on all the fun things you have made! Designer1234

*CHECK OUT THE PARADE -- I JUST PUT A FEW IN * so now , if yours isn't there please add your work to the Parade. Great job ladies. Sorry I couldn't put them all in I just put in a few


----------



## donna47304

Designer1234 said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-156383-1.html#2999615
> 
> *Parade of all your work. please post your work there as well as here when you finish a project*. Congratulations on all the fun things you have made! Designer1234


Just posted my slippers on the parade. I've worn them quite a bit already as they're really comfortable, but they're a trifle too big. They could also benefit from a flower on the toe, but I haven't managed that skill yet.

Thanks for the fun workshop!


----------



## jangmb

Having made my slippers(without flower) I moved on to the granny squares. I have never made any before. I have done some crochet many years ago, but have never done them. I watched the two videos from stitch a day that you suggested and did the two examples. Wow! They are fun to do. For those who feel insecure with their work I would encourage you to keep practicing. I learned two fundamentals watching the examples.


----------



## janwalla

I finished my granny square last night. I managed ok. 
So how am i having so much trouble with the slippers!!??


----------



## Jan K

Have been trying to send my slipper picture all week, but it never seems to make the trip. Hope it works this time.


----------



## prismaticr

marileej said:


> Kerry Anne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prismaticr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marileej said:
> 
> 
> 
> Counting,I keep getting my count wrong. Now starting over with a lighter color yarn so I can see it better. I chained 30, then one turning chain. (31) One row of single chain, now 32. It is growing in length. On first row, we start with 2nd chain from hook, (30) then every time we turn, we skip to 2nd chain? Is that right?
> 
> 
> 
> You only start on the second chain from hook on the foundation chain. ALL OTHER ROWS, chain 1 to turn and INSERT HOOK IN THE FIRST STITCH!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the reply I received is correct. There are additional messages also. I count my chains in new row before I make my final turn chain at end of the rows.
> 
> Is this right, that we only start on the second chain from the hook on the foundation chain? I thought it always had to be the second chain. Slightly confused :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You are right. Only start in second chain in starting row. ..


----------



## prismaticr

Since you are all progressing on the granny squares... and this is national crochet month....

Thought I would stir those crochet juices again.....

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L20064.html?utm_source=HexagonMarketBag;utm_medium=20130325;utm_campaign=Facebook

Free Crochet Pattern: Hexagon Market Bag


----------



## janwalla

Yeah!!! I actually managed the blooming square and finished some slippers that actually fit!! Was up till 2-30am this morning in order to finish them!! I used wool. I think it was cos I was using cotton before and there was no give to them.
Love the bag!


----------



## prismaticr

All the work is turning out great! I am so proud of you all...
Dont forget to post to the parade!!!!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-156383-1.html#2999615


----------



## prismaticr

I agree with Susie...

What's on your hook?? 

Or what's your hang up????

As for this workshop. .. I think we will leave it openfor a while some there are so many newbies here. ..

I will check in. ... just ask or post away


----------



## flyssie

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Bye the way does anyone have a vid or technique about joining colors ??? Sometimes it gets old with just one color..lol And iv never done that b4..even in knitting!!
> 
> Susie


I hope it is okay to put these links on here that I found on the net ??
Dear Susie - I found these for you
KNITTING - Joining colours:





In middle of row:





Changing yarns in knitting:





Twisting yarn at end of rows of changes to keep nice edge:





CROCHET:
Joining in a new colour:





I found this one easier to follow for crochet:





Good luck
Flyssie


----------



## flyssie

Javatlkr said:


> I'd like to post a photo of all the granny squares that I've been working on. Can someone direct me how to do it?


Try this link:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-64648-1.html
Or do a Search at top of page and there are answers to the same question there as well as comments when people have had difficulties
Good Luck
Flyssie


----------



## prismaticr

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Bye the way does anyone have a vid or technique about joining colors ??? Sometimes it gets old with just one color..lol And iv never done that b4..even in knitting!!
> 
> Susie


Susie
I have a few links on color changing in my stashbuster bag workshop... you are changing colors every other row so it is well covrred there


----------



## prismaticr

Jan K said:


> Obviously, I am having computer problems and have not been able to post my picture of my slipper. I have now finished my granny square and have started on my second slipper. I have also made several dish cloths. Hopefully, I can get someone to help me post my photos soon. I have really enjoyed this class and have learned a lot.


Please check the tech help section of our workshop on the main worshop page. I have a detailed how to for adding pictures


----------



## prismaticr

Final thoughts as i close up this workshop....

Crochet by itself is a great skill to know. The fabrics you create can be the same as knit, or vastly different. Some looks you just can not duplicate in knitting and vice versa. 

Crochet can add nice edging to a knitting project or help you pick up a dropped stitch you might have otherwise had to frog back to retrieve.

Crochet uses only one tool... so less strain on your hands and wrists...

Crochet can make some very sturdy projects, like plarn bags and baskets much easier than other techniques.

ALWAYS count, Count, COUNT! 
Never give up...

For as long as KP exists online, I will be here to answer questions.

Yarn on folks!


----------



## prismaticr

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> AWww and i was hopeing to learn how to crochet patterns... thank u for opening up this workshop and my lil world.. still got lots to learn.. havent picked up knitting for a while..need to get back to that soon..but again thank u for all u did to inspire us
> 
> Susie


Susie... OOPS... Did I miss something you specifically requested???

We did do patterned projects.. if you need additional help, ask me a specific question.. i would be more than happy to keep this open and teach a needed skill.....


----------



## Javatlkr

Thank you for your workshop prismaticr. I had never crochet before, but after your workshop I've been able to make slippers, and a lot of different granny squares. I've also started a very cute sunflower scrubbie following a pattern that I found on line. I never thought that I would enjoy crocheting so much! Thank you again! (Sorry I wasn't able to post photos of my work.)


----------



## marileej

Thank you PRISMATICR and DESIGNER1234 for all your patience, encouragement, advise and wisdom. I have now made slippers for charity, dish cloths,doll blankets, and I am now working on some preemie caps for charity. I need to keep practicing to perfect my gauge. My goal is to make a baby gift for baby due in September, so I have time to practice some edging patterns etc. Thank you for the great workshop.


----------



## Designer1234

Designer here. We have a workshop in progress called 
Bavaarian lace baby blanket and another lovely granny square workshop starting on April 27 -- it is a snowflake afghan and can be easily made into a large afghan. watch the daily digest for pictures. 


I am delighted to see the interest in Crochet. I am a crocheter as well as a knitter, but noticed when I started these workshops that crochet was not as well known, or popular as knitted projects. so we will have ongoing crochet projects as long as we have the workshops. 

Watch for a thread opening in MAIN one week before the Snowflake workshop opens - where you can ask the teacher questions. 

I applaud Rachel (prismaticr) (a manager of these workshops) for teaching this basic crochet class. you are now able to do all the stitches necessary to do granny squares etc. We are hoping to have a crochet workshop fairly soon, where we will go into it a bit deeper with a few different stitches and more information on pattern reading etc. There are also lots of links on you tube with crochet information. The library is a great place to get stitch patterns etc. 

Thanks to you all. great job, Rachel!


----------



## jangmb

Kerry Anne said:


> Thank you very much for all your help in teaching me to crochet. I only got as far as making slippers, but everyone who sees them is really impressed :thumbup: I intend to carry on learning and this workshop has been terrific in getting me started. I always wanted to learn to crochet but just didn't know where to begin. I'll be practising the crocheted squares next.


Your comment about "didn't know where to begin" is very appropriate for all the workshops. For those of us who do not have a mentor close at hand, especially so. Maybe that's one of the reasons I love the workshops that have been offered. They also teach the fundamedntals of the style of work or the pattern used which I have found to be a valuable learning tool. Thanks Prismaticr for a great workshop. I see you or someone will be doing additional crochet projects so I will follow and or do those also.


----------



## flyssie

Thank you PRISMATICR and Designer 1234 for the guided teachings you provided. It was so helpful. I am very happy with my slippers and granny squares.
I have now also edged around a knitted bolero top for my little grandaughter and around the 365 day calendar squares that I am doing. it was great to have so much help and follow what the others in the group were doing too.
Cheers


----------



## Terry136

Thank you so much PRISMATICR and Designer 1234 for all you have offered here. I have never crocheted before and I am happy to say that I have learned a lot right here. I have frogged a lot, but in doing so, I have learned from my mistakes. I love learning and will continue trying to crochet more things that I could only look at and not know how to do. I do love a challenge. Thank you!


----------



## prismaticr

Topic is now closed. For additional information not found on these pages. please try and private message (pm) the listed teacher.

Thank you and happy knitting/crocheting!


----------

